

34 Must-Have Tools to Launch your Startup from Idea to Exit - aaronbird
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/34-tools-launch-startup-idea-exit/

======
ante_annum
Seems like if you haven't exited, you shouldn't be making lists of getting
your idea to an exit.

~~~
aaronbird
Read the article, it's not about exiting it's about what tools we use to make
our lives easier as founders. Thanks for the blind comment though!

~~~
ante_annum
I did read it. I read it before I commented.

